# Riverside Rv Park; Vidalia, La



## wildman800 (Sep 18, 2010)

We just returned home from a 4 day; 3 nights camping trip to Riverside RV Park in Vidalia, La. Vidalia is on the Mississippi River, across from Natchez, Ms. This was our Maiden Trip in a camper. The campground is right on the river and offers a store, pool, hot tub, children's playground, community room, and a dedicated, easy going staff. Many of the staff are campers also. The space allotted to a site is approx 3 times what I consider to be normal (I do have limited experience). Their store prices were reasonable. Their hospitality is outstanding and in the finest tradition of Southern Hospitality. There is much to see and do in the area in regards to sites, history, fishing, hunting, etc. we will be going back to Riverside RV Campground. We have no affiliation with the owners or business.


----------

